# 31-year-old tree trimmer killed in Elm Grove, WI accident



## wysiwyg (Jul 10, 2009)

Elm Grove — A 31-year-old man was killed in a tree cutting accident shortly before 10 a.m. Friday at a residence at 14105 St. George Court, Elm Grove police said.

Dale Simek, of Trevor in Kenosha County, died after the tree he was working on collapsed and he fell to the ground, Assistant Police Chief Gus Moulas said.

Simek was part of a three-member crew from Affordable Tree Care of Sturtevant that was cutting down the large tree at the residence.

Simek was about 42 feet up from the base of the tree, removing an upper section, when the lower part of the tree became unstable and fell, Moulas said in a news release.

It appears Simek suffered fatal injuries as a result of the fall, Moulas said. Simek was secured by safety harnesses attached to the tree. 

The other two workers were on the ground. They were not injured.

Simek worked for the company for four years, according to police.

Elm Grove Police, the Waukesha County medical examiner's office and the U.S. Department of Labor's Occupational Safety and Health Administration are investigating, Moulas said.

An autopsy will be conducted.


----------



## glennschumann (Jul 10, 2009)

Here is a link to the article if the story gets updated...

http://www.jsonline.com/news/waukesha/50478412.html


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.todaystmj4.com/news/local/50481007.html

There is supposed to be a vid here, but I cannot veiw it.

Rumor has it that the rootplate failed. I've not talked to anyone close to the accident, and have never heard of the company. There are several of that name in the region.


----------



## oldirty (Jul 14, 2009)

rip


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 14, 2009)

The video said he was at 42 feet topping the tree when it gave out, fell, and landed on top of him. My regards to the crew and families involved.


----------



## JJ3500 (Jul 30, 2009)

*falling tree*

I am not an arborist nor will I claim anything near that capability. But are there some sort of precautions available to perform prior to climbing a hollow tree? Can he knock the base with something to hear for hollowness or other? I would have to guess that if his weight would cause the tree to topple the tree was pretty far gone in the inside. 

Again, I'm not bashing anyone...just throwing out some ideas.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 30, 2009)

When you cut a top, or large stem there is a push back force that may have been the cause of failure.

Yes, we tap, or sound a stem to judge condition; though hollow is not necessarily bad. If you have around 25% cylinder strength, you are still nominal. 20% without any opening is where we reach critical wall thickness; though I am more comfortable with 30% or greater.

Once you decide that it is sound enough to climb, you may want to not rig off of it, or go very small.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jul 30, 2009)

It could be too that he tried to butt hitch the top and put too much torque on the stem. I wish they would give the details of exactly how he was performing his work so something more could be gleaned from this.


----------



## wavefreak (Jul 30, 2009)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> When you cut a top, or large stem there is a push back force that may have been the cause of failure.
> 
> Yes, we tap, or sound a stem to judge condition; though hollow is not necessarily bad. If you have around 25% cylinder strength, you are still nominal. 20% without any opening is where we reach critical wall thickness; though I am more comfortable with 30% or greater.
> 
> Once you decide that it is sound enough to climb, you may want to not rig off of it, or go very small.



They can bounce shock waves around the core of the earth to map out the geology. You think they could come up with an ultrasound device or something that could probe a tree.


----------



## Bermie (Jul 31, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> They can bounce shock waves around the core of the earth to map out the geology. You think they could come up with an ultrasound device or something that could probe a tree.



They have...it's called a Picus, sends sound waves through the tree, interpreted by a computer and gives you a two dimensional cross section printout. Costs about $15,000.

It's still open to interpretation, 
My notes read...'easy to be misled by relying only on results from the test - combine your common sense, knowledge of fungi and decay species, visual cues and combine all the information before rendering a decision.'


----------



## wavefreak (Jul 31, 2009)

Bermie said:


> They have...it's called a Picus, sends sound waves through the tree, interpreted by a computer and gives you a two dimensional cross section printout. Costs about $15,000.
> 
> It's still open to interpretation,
> My notes read...'easy to be misled by relying only on results from the test - combine your common sense, knowledge of fungi and decay species, visual cues and combine all the information before rendering a decision.'


 
It always amazes me how technology only gives us so much. Even with the right tools, there is no replacement for experience and good judgment.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 1, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> It could be too that he tried to butt hitch the top and put too much torque on the stem. I wish they would give the details of exactly how he was performing his work so something more could be gleaned from this.



And more than just morbid curousity. These news reports don't say much and most of what happened can't be openly discussed.
In most car accidents things are typical and most people can see the cause and that helps us avoid them. 
All I can put together from this case is the head guy in the company screwed up somehow. That is what I gather and I mean it.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 1, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> It always amazes me how technology only gives us so much. Even with the right tools, there is no replacement for experience and good judgment.



or a sick feeling coming from somewhere.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 1, 2009)

just hate to hear it any how tom trees


----------



## glennschumann (Aug 4, 2009)

Turns out that my next door neighbor's parents live next to the home where this happened. The word of mouth story from them is that when the tree started to fall, the climber unroped himself, and hit the ground seperate from the tree. The owner of the home is a doctor, and began doing what he could to help right away until help came.

Again, this is all word of mouth.


----------

